# Autumn, 2018



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

Same tree stand on margin of high school running track...

1. Fujifilm X-T10 + 56mm f/1.2 APD
2. 5DMII + 50mm f/1.4 USM


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

Grain field, south-western Saskatchewan


, September 14th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2018)

And yet again...


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2018)

Beautiful colourful pictures, dpc. I especially like the grain field, south-western Saskatchewan.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Autumn leaves on my driveway...


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Morning light through wheat...


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Don't know what this is. Some sort of decorative grass...


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

Lovely shots. I really like the 2nd picture. Beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Sep 23, 2018)

Yup, it's an autumn shot! We got between 11-15 centimetres of snow yesterday. It's melting now, but I thought I'd go out and get some 'fallen leaves in snow' shots. It's actually one of my favourite things to do in winter around here. You seldom get everything in focus, of course, unless you photo stack (which I seldom do).


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon on my sidewalk...


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon along the local walking trail. It had snowed heavily the day before but the snow was fast melting and I thought I'd try to grab a few pictures before it was gone. I'm not sure why, really, since plenty more will be coming our way in the months ahead and it was quite a drippy, overcast day. Just practicing, I guess.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> Yup, it's an autumn shot! We got between 11-15 centimetres of snow yesterday.



Drastic change.

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2018)

September 24th, 2018: The sky finally has some blue in it. The first two weere taken with the 5DMII + 40mm pancake lens and the last one with the 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2018)

The first picture is from my Fujifilm X-T10. It's a nice little camera. I really like the analogue-like dials and whatnot. I think it does a great job with street shots, casual portraiture and whatnot, but it just doesn't seem to have what it takes for landscapes. This is especially evident in scenes with lots of leafy trees. To my eye, anyway, the results appear too digital or graphic for want of better words to describe my reaction.

The second picture is from my 5DMII with the 40mm pancake lens. It's a much better landscape camera in my estimation. The picture itself is rather vacant conceptually in some ways I guess, but I really like the colours and the texturing provided by the grasses and snow.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2018)

Lovely colours, Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2018)

Colours, September 26th...


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2018)

Ditto... The large stone is a bison rubbing stone...


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2018)

September 27th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2018)

Morning, September 27th, 2018: all pictures taken with Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm kit lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2018)

Another very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 28, 2018)

1. Stone by the side of the path
2. Fallen leaf floating on waters of reservoir
3. A bit of red amongst all the green


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2018)

Yesterday morning...


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice photos dpc


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2018)

Looking across the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon a month ago. Colour rendition of previous posting in B&W forum.


----------



## 7DmkI (Nov 4, 2018)

A beautiful fall morning in the park.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 4, 2018)

Two shots from today. Uploaded from iPhone so not sure about quality.

Eos R , 85 f1.4 [email protected] iso 1600, 1/1250s, f1.4


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2018)

Cute little fellow. Nicely done, Viggo.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 5, 2018)

Here in NC we seem to be having a particularly unspectacular fall. I did go out late this afternoon to take some shots, and decided that maybe telephoto was the way to go, so I put the 100-400mm zoom on the camera. I took pictures of the woods behind the house from my deck. Then I took a few shots from the front porch. (The weight of the lens doesn't inspire me to hike very far.) I took this picture of a Halloween decoration across the street. A maple in my yard has some colored leaves, and they show up in the out-of-focus foreground. I think the effect is interesting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2018)

Tuesday, November 6th, 2018

Fallen leaf on my back lawn


----------

